# Fried green tomatoes gone sour??



## Kelmg813 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just attempted fried green tomatoes for the first time. The recipe turned out great! The crust was crunch, the inside soft..but the taste was all wrong! I have only had fried green tomatoes once and it didn't taste sour like it did for me tonight.

What did I do wrong? Are there degrees of ripeness in green? If so, how do you tell? Im desperate. I made my family try it for the first time ever and now they told me to never make it again.

Help!


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 6, 2010)

How thick are your slices of tomato?

.40


----------



## Kelmg813 (Oct 6, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> How thick are your slices of tomato?
> 
> .40



The recipe said half an inch, but I think they ended up a little thicker...


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 6, 2010)

Kelmg813 said:


> The recipe said half an inch, but I think they ended up a little thicker...



I think the basic problem is that your tomatoes were too thick.  We've always made them with very thin slices.  About 1/16 to 1/8 inches would be about right...about --->||<---  to --->| |<--- thick.


.40


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 7, 2010)

Also what seasoning did you use for the tomatoes? Green tomatoes do not taste good by them selves to begin with. Simply frying them is not going to change that.


----------

